# Officer Down: Ken Jordan - [Colorado Springs, Colorado]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

12/05/2006
*Colo. officer fatally shot*

*Officer Down: Ken Jordan* - [Colorado Springs, Colorado]

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 32
*Additional Info:* Officer Ken Jordan had served with the Colorado Springs Police Department for 6 years.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Jordan was shot and killed while backing up another officer during a traffic stop.
*Date of Incident:* December 5, 2006

*Colo. officer fatally shot*
By Mike McPhee
Denver Post Staff Writer
Colorado Springs police officer Ken Jordan was shot and killed late Monday night during a traffic stop of a suspected drunk driver.
Police said Jordan and two other officers stopped a driver around 11 p.m. in the 4400 block of Fountain Boulevard in the city's southeast section, about a mile from the airport.
As the officers approached the car, the driver pulled a gun and started firing. Jordan was hit as the other officers returned fire, striking the driver, who has been identified as Marco Lee, 25, of Colorado Springs. Jordan, 32, had been on the police force for six years.

*Full Story: Colo. officer fatally shot*


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

My sister works for CSPD. This is the second officer they lost in under 10 months... RIP.


----------

